# My San Fran MAC Makeover!



## Eoraptor (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi again girls!!!  I missed you so so so much!  I just got back from San Francisco, and I wrote a lot about it in my thread in the Chatter section.  As I said there, I got to go to the MAC Pro store on Union Street!  It was my first time in a MAC store!  I was in heaven!  And I got a makeover!  My MUA was named Kimmee.  I requested a girly look with dramatic purple eyes.  I loved getting the makeover- it lasted an hour.  And it was very educational too.  I got to see a lot of techniques I've been wanting to try, like overlining my lips and using a white base under eyeshadow.  Being a MUA looked like so much fun.  I'm really thinking I should try to be one.  I told Kimmee that I normally wore subtle lip color, but she wanted to try dramatic lips.  I felt really self conscious with such bold, large lips.  What do you girls think? Should I wear them like this often?  Is this look an example of what I should be aiming for?

Edit: Oh yeah, I bought a lip pencil and got complementary mascara too!  And got to keep the lashes.  My first complete MAC items!

She used-
moisture cream
fast response eye cream
fix + primer
full coverage NW20 foundation
studio fix N5 fundation
select coverup NW20
brow set
vanilla brow highlight
frostlite fluidline
pink opal
quarry
grape pigment
shadowy lady
fascinating
zoomblack mascara
lashes #7
hyperreal pressed powder
coygirl bush
taupe
whirl lip pencil
wild about you lipstick
morning glory finish







I forgot my curling iron at home! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









The best blended my eyes have ever been.











With my glasses.






With Kimmee at the MAC Store! *faint*


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow! you look absolutely gorgeous!! she did a great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I realy like the lipscolors u have shown before, but i realy realy like this bold color on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I def think you should try that often


----------



## Claire84 (Aug 30, 2006)

You look fantastic!  I'm loving the lashes and lips!


----------



## kattpl (Aug 30, 2006)

very pretty!!

Kath


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 30, 2006)

i like the mu


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 30, 2006)

beautiful hun... she did an awsome job with the blending


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 30, 2006)

yayyy! i can't wait to go there! you look HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahmarin (Aug 30, 2006)

this is an amazing look on you i love it! i especially like the coverage of the foundation (suits your skintone perfectly too!) and the lips!!! absolutely loving the way the lips have been lined and filled. not a "big mouth" at all! looking hottt!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








EDIT: forgot to say, i love those lashes on you and the way she lined your waterline white, really completes the look and brings your eyes out even more!!


----------



## User34 (Aug 30, 2006)

she did a great job.. ur eyes look fantastic =)
Looks like you had a good time also! =)


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 30, 2006)

Holy Schmoly! This is hot! Hope you enjoyed your trip!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow!  You look great!  I especially love  the eyes!  Glad you had a good time!


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 30, 2006)

the blending was fabulous... the math of foundation was perfect.... and bold lips look hot on you! congrats on the beauty that is shopping at a mac store! >>swoon<<


----------



## MizzMAC (Aug 30, 2006)

Love it!  Love your flipped up hair and you look so cute with your glasses on!


----------



## bubbly_brunette (Aug 30, 2006)

oh my godddd the eyes have it! <3


----------



## Janice (Aug 30, 2006)

WOW!  The dark lips are scary when you're new to MU, but trust us when we say YOU LOOK GREAT!! Now it's practice time so you can put all those great tips to use and be able to do this all the time!


----------



## Kels823 (Aug 30, 2006)

Very very polished and pretty.


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 30, 2006)

Fa...bu...lous!!!







I am glad you had a great time in SF!


----------



## [danger] (Aug 30, 2006)

love it!


----------



## tarteheart (Aug 30, 2006)

This looks great!  Your skin is so smooth and radiant; I love the shading she did with your eyes; and yes, I like the bold lip color, but I wouldn't necessarily wear one all the time -- wear a bold lip when you feel bold! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyway, you look fabulous.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 30, 2006)

The lips don't look too bold. You're just not used to it but I love your eyes, so pretty.


----------



## aquarius11 (Aug 30, 2006)

I have one thing to say...

Drop Dead Gorgeous!

You look AMAZING!  She did a fabulous job!  I'm so excited for you!  Isn't it fun getting all girly-girl?  

I'm also glad you had a great time in SF.  I've never been there, but I'm dying to go!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 30, 2006)

WHOA!! it looks INCREDIBLE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 we've missed you!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow, you look fan-friggin-tabulous!!!! Love it all!


----------



## Eoraptor (Aug 30, 2006)

Thank you girls!  I love this community so much.  I feel so welcome here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks like bold lips are a winner.  I'll try not to be so self conscious, and put Wild About You on my list of things to get soon.  I'll be blushing for a while afterwards though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also love the lashes.  Makes me want to wear false lashes every day.  Heehee

 Quote:

  Now it's practice time so you can put all those great tips to use and be able to do this all the time!  
 
Oh yes!  I'll be so happy once that happens!

 Quote:

  Isn't it fun getting all girly-girl?  
 
It is!!!  I want to be this girly every day!  I hope I can be.


----------



## LolaStarz (Aug 30, 2006)

Ooooh la la. I am loving the eyes!!  She did a fantastic job.  This is a great look for you.  The lips are not too big either.  You can def pull of that color.  Yay for you!!


----------



## Bianca (Aug 30, 2006)

I want that lipstick!!! The makeup looks very very pretty on you and the skin looks flawless. Good that you bought some stuff too!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 30, 2006)

holy moly babee!! you are smokin' hotttt!!<3


----------



## angelica (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow she did a great job and you look great!


----------



## cherrycola2201 (Aug 30, 2006)

You look so pretty; she did a great job


----------



## beautymacgirl451 (Aug 30, 2006)

Looks great!  And looks like you had a great time!  enjoy!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Aug 30, 2006)

Your Make~up Is So Beautiful!


----------



## Shawna (Aug 30, 2006)

Arrrgh!  I hate it when guys are prettier than me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   She did a fantastic job, and I love how put together you look.  You are just so cool!  I need you to go shopping at MAC with me.


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 30, 2006)

i, like, 314908230498th the vote for YES on the lip color. it doesn't look nearly as wild or bold on you as you think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's very nice!

i also love the eyes...she did a nice job.

i can't wait to go to the SF store someday.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 31, 2006)

Looks great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The blending is awesome and the lip color looks beautiful on you. Not bold at all.


----------



## n_c (Aug 31, 2006)

OMG! You look lovely


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 31, 2006)

I totally agree with all the previous comments.  The lip colour certainly isn't too strong and it really suits you.  I _love_ what she's done with your eyes.  Your hair looks great too.  Very pretty


----------



## maxcat (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm so glad you went! Your makeup looks awesome! 
The lashes rock. 
Quick pointers- care and feeding of fake lashes between wearings... delicately use rubbing alcohol to help get the glue off, roll some eyemakeup remover on them to get the crud off... you can reuse them several times if you take a bit of care with them.


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Aug 31, 2006)

FANTASTIC!!!!  Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Ksstavros (Aug 31, 2006)

This is a wonderful look on you! Nicely done eyes of course!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 31, 2006)

a-freakin'-mazing! You look awesome,I love the lips, everything looks so great!!!
 I am gonna have to copy those eyes, they are so well blended, they look airbrushed at the brow!
 and your smile is so sincere- I can tell you were having a ball!!
great pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 31, 2006)

i love Kimmee shes so freaking cool


----------



## TM26 (Aug 31, 2006)

Wow, I love your eyes! They did a really good job and the colors look amazing on you. Bold lips look great on you!


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 31, 2006)

Looks nice; the eyes look fantastic!


----------



## Dawn (Aug 31, 2006)

LOVE the colors she used on your eyes and those lashes look super too!  So glad you had fun and thanks for posting the pic's!  I've been looking forward to hearing how it went!!  As far as the bold lips, I would wear what you feel most comfortable in.  I tend to stay with less bold colors, but the one she used on you did look very nice.


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 31, 2006)

wow you look great 
I love the lips very nice on you


----------



## Julie (Aug 31, 2006)

You look gorgeous! She did an amazing job. I really love the eyes.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 31, 2006)

*W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W!!


Me likes!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PM me, and tell me alllll 'bout your trip!!!!*

*Vette:loveya:*


----------



## theleopardcake (Sep 1, 2006)

wow. that's freaking gorgeous


----------



## browneyedbaby (Sep 1, 2006)

You look great, the eyes are gorgeous. It's so nice to get someone else to do your make-up... always gives you a new perspective!


----------



## allan_willb (Sep 1, 2006)

love it!


----------



## dawnmelissa (Sep 1, 2006)

i don't ever comment on anyone's fotd's...i mainly just lurk around here...but wow...your eyes look amazing.  those colors look wonderful on you.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 1, 2006)

Woooohoooo You went to MAC like I told you to! I knew you would love the experience and learn lots of little tips, glad you had a good time, you look fantastic!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 1, 2006)

awwwwwe lovely!!!


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Sep 1, 2006)

love the 2nd pic! makeup is flawless!


----------



## Eoraptor (Sep 2, 2006)

Wow!!!  So many responses!  I'm gonna faint with all this attention!  *BLUSH*  I'll definitely buy some dark lipcolors soon.  Thanks to everyone for looking and giving their opinions!  You're all so wonderful.  I promise to keep working hard so that I can eventually do my own makeup this well- every day!  *wobbles offstage blushing*


----------



## delovely (Sep 3, 2006)

you look awesome!!! The eyes do indeedy look super nicely blended and the colors really flatter you. your eye color really pops.  I like the lips too!


----------



## noteventherain (Sep 3, 2006)

absolutely gorgeous!!!  I love it!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 3, 2006)

You look fabalous = ) Very Beautiful I love the eyes the belnding is amazing rock it =


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 3, 2006)

Ow ow!


----------



## Colorqueen (Sep 4, 2006)

OH BOY!  I talk to Kimmee all of the time and it is so nice to have a face to put with the voice!  I never get to see MAC so I only get to talk about it on the phone with the stores and then have to trust everyone's word to buy it.  

She did a fabulous job on you- I love the look.  Very beautiful on you.  Seriously- I love it.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Sep 4, 2006)

Marry me?


----------



## maggysfbayb (Nov 2, 2006)

The eyes are fabulous... I love these colors a lot!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 2, 2006)

I say yes for the dramatic lips!!!!   Your eyes are gor-gous!!!!


----------



## mzreyes (Nov 2, 2006)

dont you LOVE that place?!!! i went there last week and ALMOST died. lol.. MU looks great


----------



## Eoraptor (Nov 2, 2006)

Do anyone else's FOTDs get dragged out of the archives 2 months later?  Haha  Thank you so much, girls!  Very good news too- in a month, MAC is opening a store only a minute's drive or so from my apartment!!!  Hopefully I can make friends with the MUAs there and get regular makeovers, so I can learn more.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 3, 2006)

wow you look fabulous!!


----------



## Uchina (Nov 3, 2006)

Jenny's wrong- you make a GREAT girl!


----------



## midgetfury74 (Nov 4, 2006)

this look is so freaking awesome!


----------



## greatscott2000 (Nov 4, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## geeko (Nov 4, 2006)

the blending's great!


----------



## KJam (Nov 5, 2006)

Fabulous - the eyes are so pretty, and you look very pretty!


----------

